# What time will the deer move in the morning, since it it going to be very COLD???



## ALLBEEF (Dec 8, 2006)

I was wandering with the cold weather we are going to have tomarrow, what time will the deer move?? What is ya'lls experience with deer movement in cold weather? Will they move at first light or will they wait till the sun comes up and warms up some, say around 8am or so??


----------



## Snippygrunt (Dec 8, 2006)

I am wondering the same thing


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 8, 2006)

balvarik said:


> Yesterday at -8 they were moving at before daylight and today at +16 they were in the same pattern.
> You have good cloud cover and no-moon,then at first light they will go moving.
> Clear night with a bright-moon and they will run all night and bed up at first light.
> At least thats the way yankee deer behave.
> Mike



That's our pattern right now in CT/NY, with the full moon and clear night skies.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 8, 2006)

For the weekend, I am not getting in the stand until around 10:00 a.m.  Everything we are seeing is after 10.
Other hunters are getting in before daylight and seeing nothing until the 10:00 neighborhood.  They seem to be moving and feeding mid day more than any other time right now


----------



## tyler1 (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't know but I sure hope one moves by me by 7:30 so I can turn the ol' Hoyt lose.  That way I can go get in the truck.


----------



## mossyhorns (Dec 8, 2006)

This morning there was a nice young buck on watchthedeer.com around nine


----------



## DCHunter (Dec 8, 2006)

balvarik said:


> Yesterday at -8 they were moving at before daylight and today at +16 they were in the same pattern.
> You have good cloud cover and no-moon,then at first light they will go moving.
> Clear night with a bright-moon and they will run all night and bed up at first light.
> At least thats the way yankee deer behave.
> Mike



Yeah, I think it's more of a yankee deer behaviour. I think it has more to do with the relative temperature. Up there where you are it's the norm to be very cold, but down here when it gets this cold it's very abnormal and I bet it makes them come out a little later when it warms up a bit.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Dec 8, 2006)

I've always been told that the big bucks don't start moving until the frost starts to melt (8 or 9am). Don't really know how true this is, though. This is in extreme South Ga. when a cold morning here is 30 degrees, it is forcast for 18 degrees here in the morning, I don't know if this cold of weather will help or hurt.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Dec 8, 2006)

I got in the stand before first light this morning and sat until noon. The squirrels were moving all over the place but no deer. The thermometer on my truck said 21 degrees when I left home.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2006)

I wonder sometimesif cold weather affects deer much at all. They do have a purty warm coat.


----------



## lmartin6 (Dec 8, 2006)

i sat in the woods this morning from 6:30-11:00 and didn't see anything until i was driving out and there was a spike in the field i drove through, if that helps any


----------



## ALLBEEF (Dec 8, 2006)

I seem to have been seeing more deer in the evening here lately. I'm going to try them in the morning, you can't ever tell when the ol' bigun gonna come through.


----------



## BKA (Dec 8, 2006)

They will be moving at 8:23am tomorrow morning so be ready.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Dec 8, 2006)

Yea..  Don't know where the " Watchthedeer " is in Georgia, but that 8 point was on there in the pines around 9:20... semitrical rack he had, he did, he did...


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 8, 2006)

"Glenn" said between 11:30am-12:30pm today
probly same tomorrow

yall know Glenn he's on ch  2 !


----------



## merc123 (Dec 8, 2006)

I thought deer would rather move around when it's cold and lay down when it gets warm?  An old DNR guy told me it's like  if I were wearing a huge winter coat (if you can't take it off).  Would I want to move when it's cold and my coat keeps me warm or when it's warm and I sweat to death?

Anyways,


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 8, 2006)

BKA said:


> They will be moving at 8:23am tomorrow morning so be ready.


 

A'ight, I'm gonna try it!


----------



## t k (Dec 8, 2006)

we are going to drive down to the club and get in the stand around 10:00.I saw a doe at 11:30 this morning in woodstock and another around 1:00pm.when we hunted a farm in cordele a couple years ago on really cold mornings we would not usually see deer until 9:30 or later.


----------



## beginnersluck (Dec 8, 2006)

whenever they decide to


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have shot a few over the years on the edges of select cuts getting that morning sun on real cold mornings.


----------



## SowGreen (Dec 9, 2006)

*time*

8:47


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 9, 2006)

merc123 said:


> I thought deer would rather move around when it's cold and lay down when it gets warm? An old DNR guy told me it's like if I were wearing a huge winter coat (if you can't take it off). Would I want to move when it's cold and my coat keeps me warm or when it's warm and I sweat to death?
> 
> Anyways,


 
According to the progression of this chart, it looks like Dec. 16th will be about when I am willing to go back into the woods to look for these little critters.


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 9, 2006)

The Best week this month will be from the 18 to the 23 of December, No moon at all.


----------



## Chickenjohn42 (Dec 9, 2006)

BKA said:


> They will be moving at 8:23am tomorrow morning so be ready.


----------



## DCHunter (Dec 10, 2006)

BKA said:


> They will be moving at 8:23am tomorrow morning so be ready.



Well, I took your advice and right around 8:23 I began seeing deer. 11 total by the time 10:00 came around, which is ALOT of deer to be seen in one sitting around where I hunt.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Dec 11, 2006)

I saw three bucks and six doe all before 9:00 am,moving good early.


----------



## swamp (Dec 11, 2006)

Saw 1 at 8:30am and 3 more around 9:30 my dad killed 2 at 9 all of this Sunday morning nothing on Saturday.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2006)

I killed a doe on Saturday at 9:15 am. There were two others with her. It sure was cold.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Dec 11, 2006)

I saw buck at 7:30 am Saturday ... it was 17 degrees at our place.


----------



## Slipper (Dec 11, 2006)

I saw 12 from 10:15-10:45 Sat morn.


----------



## Snippygrunt (Dec 12, 2006)

When I get the chance to go again it looks like I am going to actually sleep in.  Anyone seeing deer in the afternoon


----------

